# Webseite mit 3 Spalten, mittlere zum scrollen



## poitou (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Lösung für folgendes Problem: Meine Seite soll aus 3 Spalten bestehen. Rechts und links jeweils ein Bild und nicht zum scrollen. In der Mitte der Text und ein horizontales Menü. Jetzt soll nur der Text zum scrollen sein, und zwar mit der normalen Scrollleiste ganz rechts.

Das Ganze soll dann so funktionieren wie auf der Seite:
http://www.rammstein.de

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, wie das funktioniert (Frames oder Scripts oder ?)..

Es wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Ultraflip (13. Dezember 2004)

Das einfachste Lösung für jemanden der (noch) keine Ahnung hat währe wohl IFrame ... schau diesbezüglich mal hier im Forum rum ...


----------



## SilentWarrior (13. Dezember 2004)

Warum wird hier jeden Tag dreimal das gleiche Thema eröffnet?  Sogar unter "Verwandte Themen" sehe ich was, was passt. *grummel* Augen auf!


----------



## son gohan (13. Dezember 2004)

Das kann ich dir sagen, weil immer neue Leute die Seite hier finden und dann gerne ein Frage stellen, bevor die selber was lesen ohne ende und nichts verstehen, tun die Leut lieber direkt Kontakt aufnehmen. Und da das gesamte Internet sowieso tot ist, macht es sicher auch spaß sich mal mit Leuten aktiv zu diskutieren und das es dafür andere formus gibt, wissen die Leut acuh selbst, also sch. drauf!


----------



## Ultraflip (13. Dezember 2004)

Das ist keine Ausrede nicht die Boardsuche zu benutzen ...


----------



## poitou (13. Dezember 2004)

Entschuldige bitte, aber ich habe weder bei den verwandten Themen noch sonst wo eine Antwort auf mein Problem gefunden.Vielleicht habe ich die sache ja nicht richtig beschrieben. Ich will keinen Scrollbalken für ein Frame oder I-Frame für den Text der mittleren Spalte, sondern den Standard-Scrollbalken am ganz rechten Fensterrand und zwar über die gesamte Höhe des Browserfensters. Und das Menü am oberen Rand der mittleren Spalte soll aber nicht mit gescrollt werden.

Kannst Du mir bitte einen Tipp oder Link geben.

Bitte um Nachsicht, es ist mein erster Hilferuf im Forum.

Danke


----------



## son gohan (13. Dezember 2004)

Ach Leute, müßt Ihr den immer aufeinander rumhacken, entweder jemand hat so große Lust zu helfen, oder man hält einf. die. K.

Dazu ist ein Forum doch da, wenn niemand mehr in Ruhe eine Frage stellen kann wozu sind dann die Forums noch gut?

Und wenn jemand fragen tut wie mache ich es das die Schrift eine andere Farbe bekommt, dann antwortet man den ruhig und macht ein Witz oder man läßt es einfach sein, aber das rumgemecker hier kotzt mich echt an.


----------



## SilentWarrior (13. Dezember 2004)

Dann kannst du gerne gehen, feh. Uns kotzt es nämlich umso mehr an, jeden Tag die gleichen Fragen wieder beantworten zu müssen. Und deine dämlichen Argumente von wegen Kontakt suchen usw. - wenn jemand ernsthaft auf dermassen erbärmlich Art Kontakt sucht, sollte er/sie sich mal fragen, wie sein Sozialleben im RL aussieht. Desweiteren sehe ich nicht so ganz ein, was du damit meinst, das Internet sei tot. Was bitteschön ist daran tot? Das Internet wächst, die Userzahlen steigen exponentiell, der einzige Grund, der dazu führen könnte, dass das Internet eines Tages aufgrund von Überfütterung zusammenbrechen könnte, sind Leute, die nicht fähig sind, eine Suchmaschine zu verwenden und/oder FAQ durchzulesen.

Tut mir leid wegen dem ganzen OT-Scheiss, aber das musste einfach mal gesagt werden. poitou: Sorry, da hab ich dich wohl falsch verstanden. Ich würde dir empfehlen, mal im Quelltext der Seite nachzuschauen, da steht bestimmt drin, wie's gemacht wird.


----------



## poitou (13. Dezember 2004)

Gute Idee! Hab mir jetzt die ganze Seite mit Webspider heruntergeladen, das Layout wohl nicht - die Seite sieht lokal doch etwas anders aus. Habe aber noch die Links zu CSS-Dateien verfolgt. Werde das morgen mal durchgehen. Vielleicht komme ich so weiter. Ich bin halt leider kein HTML-Profi.


----------



## Gumbo (13. Dezember 2004)

Um eine Webseite ähnlich der Rammsteins zu gestalten muss man auch kein „HTML-Profi“ sein, man benötigt nur fortgeschrittene Kenntnisse von CSS – der Rest gelingt einem durch Probieren.


----------



## Ultraflip (14. Dezember 2004)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass Du die

http://www.rammstein.de/skins/ReiseReise/ReiseReise.js

datei näher anschauen musst ...


----------



## Gumbo (14. Dezember 2004)

Die JavaScript-Datei hat, wenn überhaupt, nur indirekt etwas mit der Darstellung zu tun.


----------



## Budman (14. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Probier Dich doch mal hier. Da hatten wir das schon.

Thread

Gruss Bud


----------



## poitou (14. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab das schon versucht: ein DIV-Tag für die Headline (soll fix sein) und ein für den Text. Die Headline liegt auch über dem Text, aber sie scrollt zusammen mit dem Text.


----------



## Budman (14. Dezember 2004)

poitou hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab das schon versucht: ein DIV-Tag für die Headline (soll fix sein) und ein für den Text. Die Headline liegt auch über dem Text, aber sie scrollt zusammen mit dem Text.



Poste doch mal den Code. Dann lässt sich das auch finden!

Gruss Bud


----------



## poitou (14. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab die Layer in ein CSS geschrieben:

#top {
	width:600px;
	height:100px;
	position:absolute;
	z-index: 2;
	top: 0px;
	left: 0px;
	overflow:hidden;
	background-attachment: fixed;
	background-image: url(top.gif);
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
	background-position: 0px 0px;
}

#content {
	width:600px;
	background-color:#336600;
	color:#FFFFFF;
	position:absolute;
	z-index: 1;
	top:0px;
	left: 0px;
	overflow:auto;
}

... und dann im html-Dokument wie folgt eingebunden.

Ich habe jetzt auch noch eine DW-Extension (Persistant Layers) gefunden. Auch damit funktioniert es nicht.


----------

